# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  المرأة في الإسلام

## latifa Naf1

ما زال الإسلامُ يَتَعَرَّض للهُجُوم تلْو الهُجُوم، والاعتداء تلْو الاعتداء؛ تشكيكًا في نُبُوَّة نبيِّه محمدٍ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلم - وطعْنًا في شرائعِه؛ "كتابًا وسنًّةً"، بل وتطاوُلاً على الله ربِّ العالَمين في بعض الأحيان، ومِن آخر ما واجَهَني من ذلك: ما كَتَبَهُ أحدُ الكتَبة العرَب في شأْنِ تعَدُّد الزَّوْجات؛ إذ وجدتُ فيه الكثيرَ من الهجوم والغلط، فأحببتُ أن أرُدَّ الهجوم، وأُصَحِّح الغلَط قدْر الإمكان.



هنا يأتي هذا المقال ردًّا على ما كَتَبَه مَن سَمَّى نفسه "أبو لهب"، تحت عنوان: "حُقُوق المرأة العربية في الجاهليَّة"، وقد اعتبرَ الكاتبُ الإسلامَ نقَّص حُقُوق المرأة التي كانتْ عندها في الجاهلية، وحجَّمها، وقد وجدتُ الكثير من الشُّبَه في المقال، ولم أشأ أن أُناقشَها كلها، واكتفَيتُ في بعضها بالإشارة والتلويح.



فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
يقول الكاتب: "أدخل محمد بن عبدالله تغيُّرًا حاسمًا في نظرة الإسلام إلى المرأة، وقد أدَّى هذا التغيير إلى نتائجَ سلبيَّةٍ كبيرة، ما زالت المجتمعاتُ الإسلامية تُعاني منها الآن".



أنا هنا لا أزيد على أن أسأل الكاتب:
أين التغيُّر الذي أدْخَلَهُ محمدٌ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على نظرة الإسلام إلى المرأة؛ أعني: ذلك التغيُّر الذي أدَّى إلى مشاكل ما زالت المجتمعاتُ الإسلامية تُعاني منها - حسب رأيك يا كاتب؟!



ويقول أيضًا: "ويُجْمِع المؤرِّخون - كما سنذكُر لاحقًا - أنَّه كان لهذه السيدة – يعني: خديجة بنت خويلد، رضي الله عنها - أعظم الأَثَر في حياة محمد بن عبدالله، وفي تشْجِيعه على بلْوَرة أفكار نبوَّتِه".



هذا المقْطَعُ يشي بأنَّ محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان مُدَّعيًا للنبُوَّة، ونحن لا نُريد أن نلزمك - أيها الكاتب - بالإقرار بنبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدينُنا يفرض أن "لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ"، لكن نُريد أن نلْفتَ إلى ما يلي: إذا كان محمدٌ - صلى الله عليه وسلم، حسب رأيك - مُؤَلِّفًا لنُبُوَّة، مفتعلاً لها من عند نفسه بمساعدة منَ "السِّت" خديجة - كما أحببتَ أنت أن تسمِّيها - فمَن كان يساعدُه في بلورة أفكار نبوته بعد وفاة خديجة؟ هذا مع العلْم - إن كنتَ لا تعلم - أنَّ جميعَ شرائع الإسلام - بما فيها الصلاة - كانتْ بعد خديجة - رضي الله عنها.



هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى: فإنَّ المؤرخين لَم يُجْمِعوا - بل لم يدَّعِ مؤَرِّخ واحدٌ مِمَّن يستحقُّ أن يُطلَق عليه هذا الاسْم - أنَّ النبوَّة أفكار من عند محمدٍ، فمِن باب أحرى أن يوافِقوا على أن خديجة شاركتْ في وضع تلك الأفكار.



ثالثًا: معجزة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم، محمدٍ المدَّعِي، المؤلِّف للأفكار في نظرك - ما زالتْ تَتَحَدَّاك، وتَتَحَدَّى كلّ المُشَكِّكين؛ فالقرآنُ ما زال قائمًا بذاتِه، وأنت على ما يبدو تعْرف العربيَّة وتَتَكَلَّم في معاني "ما"، ومعاني "نكح"، وتُرَجِّح، أرجوك ها هو القرآنُ يَتَحَدَّاك، فرُدَّ التحدِّي عن نفسك، وألِّف عشْر سور مثله، أو سورة واحدة مثله، أو آية واحدة مثله، فإنْ لَم تفْعلْ ولنْ تفْعلْ، فاعلمْ أنَّ محمدًا ليس بمؤلف ولا كاذب، وإنما هو نبيٌّ رسولٌ.



ويقول الكاتبُ أيضًا: "نتيجة لنفوذِها، وعِظَم شخصيتها، وكفالتها لمحمد من ناحية اقتصاديَّة، فقد ظلتْ زوجة محمد الوحيدة إلى موْتها في السنة الثامنة للهجرة".



محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يتيمًا، وكان فقيرًا، وكان صبيًّا، بهذه الصفات يُرَبِّيه عمُّه أبو طالب، أفقر أعمامِه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأكثرهم عيالاً، ولم يدَّعِ مؤَرِّخٌ واحد كاذبٌ ولا صادق أنَّ محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سأل أحدًا شيئًا، بل كان يَرْعَى الغنَم على "قراريط" لقريش، ولَم يَكُن يرغب في المال ولا في الثروة، ولو كان كذلك لما أرسلتْه خديجة يتجر لها في مالها - الجزء الذي غفلتَ أنت عنه في القصة - ولو كان المالُ همَّه لأخَذَ المال وهو بالشام، وقتل ميسرة، واستقر له الغنى في الأرض المبارَكة بعيدًا عن الجزيرة العربية؛ لهذا فإنَّ كفَالة خديجة له لن تدفعه - وبالفعل لم تدفَعْه - إلى أنْ يُغَيِّرَ في دينَه؛ فقد كان أبو طالب عمُّه كافلاً إيَّاه، وحين عرض عليه خطة قريش والرضوخ لطلباتِهم، قال كلمته الشجاعة الشهيرة: "والله لو وَضَعوا الشمس في يميني، والقمر في شمالي، على أن أَتَخَلَّى عن هذا الأمر، ما تخليتُ عنه حتى يتمَّه الله أو أهلك دونه".



فلو كانتِ الكفالة الاقتصادية أو الحماية البشرية تطبيه، لَرَضَخ لطلَب عمِّه الكافل له منذ نعومة أظافره، أو لخضَع لطلَب قريش، حين قالتْ: "إنْ كنْتَ تُريد مُلكًا مَلَّكناك، أو تريد المال جمعنا لك من أموالنا حتى تكونَ أكثرنا مالاً"، فهو في هذه الحالة استغنى عن خديجة وعن حمايتها، ووجد المُلْك والمال - لو أرادهما - لكنه لا يُريد غير تبليغ رسالة ربِّه، بِغَضِّ النظَر عن المال والجاه، والنِّساء والرجال.



وأخيرًا:

إنَّ خديجة - رضي الله عنها - لم تَتَوَفَّ في السنة الثامنة مُطلقًا، لا منَ الهجرة كما زعمتَ، ولا من البَعْثة إنْ كنتَ تقصد البَعْثة، على ما نعلَمُ، وعلى كلٍّ فباحثٌ مثلك غير معذور في جهْلِ مثْلِ هذا؛ فخديجةُ إنما توفِّيَتْ في السنَة العاشرة للبعثة، كما هو معروف!



يختم الكاتبُ تعليقَه على الآية الكريمة: {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً} [الروم: 21]، بهذه الكلمات: "ونعود للتأكيد أنَّ السبب وراء هذا الأسلوب النبيل، وهذا الموقف التقدمي، حتى بمقاييس عصرنا - هو شعور محمد نحو خديجة بالجميل والعرفان؛ لوُقُوفها بجانبِه معنويًّا".



فهو يرى هذا الموقف نبيلاً وتقدميًّا، "حتى بمقاييس عصرنا"، هذا العصر الذي نسي أن تجارة اللحوم البيضاء "البغاء" والمخدرات وأنواع الشذوذ الجنسي - هي أربح تجاراته، ناسيًا أو جاهلاً أن هذا الموقف النبيل العظيم لَم يُنْسَخ، ولَم يتَغَيَّر، ولم يتبدلْ، وأنه لا تنسخه آيةُ النساء ولا غيرها بإجماع جميع العلماء؛ لأنه وقَع على جهةِ الامتنان والإخبار بالنِّعَم، والخبرُ كما هو معلوم عند جميع العلماء لا يمكن أن ينسخَ مطلقًا.



ثم يضيف الكاتب: "بعد وفاة خديجة، بدأ موقف محمد من النِّساء في التغيُّر تغيُّرًا جذريًّا، فتزَوَّجَ - وتقريبًا في الحال – بزَوْجَتَيْن: سودة بنت زمعة، وخديجة التي لم يدخلْ بها إلا في المدينة.



أنا هنا أتساءَل: ما الذي تغَيَّر في حياةِ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هل لَعَن خديجة، أو عابها، أو شتمها، أو ماذا؟ نحن مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مكة، وهو يتزوج سودة بنت زمعة، وهو لَم يُهاجِرْ بعد إلى المدينة، وسورة النساء التي تبيح التعدُّد لَم تنزلْ بعدُ، فماذا تغيَّر في حياة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم؟



أيُعْتَبَر تغيُّرًا أنه تزَوَّجَ حين ماتَتْ زوجتُه؟! التغيُّر الوحيد الذي يُمكن أن نلاحِظَه هو أنَّ الرَّسُول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خطب بأمر من ربِّه عائشةَ، (وليستْ خديجة)، مِن عند وزيره ورفيقه أبي بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنه - والطارئ هو هذا، وهذا ليس بطارئ؛ فمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يقلْ يومًا من الأيام: إن له مبادئ تقتضي ألاَّ يَتَزَوَّجَ امرأتين، أو أن له نقاطًا يخالِفُ فيها ما يوحَى إليه، بل كان يقول دائمًا: {إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ}.



والآية التي أردتَ - يا كاتبُ - أن تجعلَ محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجع عن فحْواها آية الروم، ليس فيها ما يُعارض التعدُّد، وإنما هي ذِكْر لِمنَّة الأزواج مودَّة ورحمة، وهو ما ظلَّ ماثلاً في حياة النبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي كان يُكْرِمُ زوجاته ويُسابقهن، ويقوم عنهن ببعض الخدمات.



والتغيُّر لَم يحصلْ؛ فالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ظلَّ على وفائِه لزَوْجتِه خديجة - رضي الله عنها - حتى وفاته، فقد كان يقول: ((أهلا بـ.....، "كانتْ تأتينا في أيام خديجة)).



والكاتبُ حين أراد أن يجيبَ نفسه عن سؤال التغيُّر، قال:
"ويَتَمَثَّل هذا التغيُّر في الآية المدنيَّة التالية، والتي نزلتْ بعد معركة أُحُد في السنة الثالثة للهجرة: {وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا} [النساء: 3]، نرى في هذه الآية أنَّ القرآن لَم يَكْتَفِ باحتِقار المرأة وهضْم حُقُوقها عن طريقِ التشريع لتَعَدُّد الزوجات وإرغامها على القَبُول بهذا الوَضْع المشين، ولكنَّه فعَل ذلك باستخدام أقصى أساليب الإهانة".



فالكاتبُ إذًا يدَّعي أنَّ الآية نزلتْ بعد الهجرة إلى المدينة، بل اعتبرها "نزلت في السنة الثالثة للهجرة"، وهنا أتساءل أنا: إن كان الكاتبُ اعتَبَر وفاة خديجة في السنة الثامنة من الهجرة؟ فإن كان الجواب: نعم، فالتغيُّر بدأ في حياة خديجة إذًا، ولا داعي لذِكْره في السنة الثالثة للهجرة؛ لأنه لم يحدث بعدُ، وإن كان يعتبر وفاة خديجة في السنة الثامنة للبعثة، فقد فصلتها عن السنة الثالثة للهجرة ثماني سنوات، وبالتالي يكون التغيُّر المزعوم قد تأخَّر عن وفات خديجة وعن تزوُّجِه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سودة بيت زمعة وعائشة بفترة طويلة.



وبعد أن ننتهي من النِّقاش التاريخي للتغيُّر المزعوم، ندخل في السؤال الثاني: وهو ماذا حدث؟



الكاتبُ يرى أن التشريع المتَعَلِّق بكون الزوجات مودَّة ورحمة لنا، قد تغيَّر وحلَّ محلَّه تشريع فيه احتقارٌ للمرأة، وهضم لحقوقها، وإرغام لها على القبول بهذا الوضع الشائن، الذي لَم تَعْهَدْهُ مِن قبلُ حتى في جاهليتِها.



وأنا سأجيب عن هذا السؤال في عدة نقاط:
أولاً: التعَدُّد في الجاهلية كان أمرًا معمولاً به، فقد كان الرجلُ يَتَزَوَّجُ النساء دون حدٍّ، يتزوج عشرًا إن شاء وأكثر، ومن قرأ قصة إسلام "عيينة بن حصن"، يتَّضِحُ له أنَّ الجاهلية لَم تكن تُحَدِّد الزوجات بعَدد معين، وإنما يتَزَوَّجُ متى شاء، ومَن شاء، وكما شاء.وقد اتَّفَقَ الفُقهاء المسلمون على أنَّ مَن دخَل الإسلام وله أكثر من أربع "زوجات"، فإنَّه يختار أربعًا، ويُطَلِّق الباقيات.




ثانيًا: أنَّ ما كان في الجاهلية كانت نسبة 75 % منه - على الأقل - لا تُعَدُّ زواجًا، فقد كانتْ صورُ ما يسمونه الزواج عندهم أربعة:
الأولى: المرأة يأتيها الرِّجالُ المتَعَدِّدُون، فيقعون عليها، ويتركونها حتى تضعَ حملها، ثم تُرْسِل إليهم، فلا يستطيعُ أحدٌ منهم أن يتخَلَّف - كما جرَتْ عادة الجاهلية بذلك - فتقول: قد تعلَمُون أنه وقع من أمرنا كذا وكذا، ثم تقول: هو ابن فلان، لأيِّهم أرادتْ أن تنسبه له.



الثانية: المرأةُ تكون مُتَزَوِّجة، فتطلب مِن زوجها مُبَاضعة غيره، يَدَّعُون أن ذلك يؤدِّي إلى نجابة الولَد، فيرسلها زوجُها لِمَنْ شاء، ويقع عليها ويتركها زوجها، حتى يتَبَيَّنَ حملُها، ثم يظل الولد منسوبًا إلى غير أبيه الحقيقي.



الثالثة: البغايا ينصبن الرايات على بيوتهن، علامة على بغائهن.



الرابعة: الزواج كالزواج المعروف عند المسلمين؛ لكن هذا الزواج الذي يشترك مع الزواج المعروف عند المسلمين بعيد منه كل البُعد، فقد كانتْ فيه حالات وصور حرَّمَهَا الإسلامُ؛ منها:
الشغار: وهو أن يزوج الرجلُ الرجلَ أخته أو بنته على أن يزَوِّجه الآخرُ أختَه أو بنته، دون صداق ولا مشورة لأي من المزوَّجتين.
نكاح المتْعة: وهو أن يتزوج الرجل المرأة لفترة زمنية معينة مُحَدَّدة في العقد، ثم يطبقها وجوبًا بانتهاء المدة.
نكاح الرجل محارمه - وهو من أشنع ذلك - فقد كانوا يتزوجون أمهاتهم وبناتهم وأخواتهم وزوجات آبائهم.



وحتى الزواج الصحيح عندهم لا فائدة فيه؛ إذْ هو لا يجعلُ المرأة تُعَفُّ ولا الرجل يَغار، فقد ذكَر الطبري - رحمه الله تعالى - أنه: "كانت المرأة تجلس مع زوجها وخِلِّها، فينفردُ خلُّها بما فوق الإزار إلى الأعلى، وينفرد زوجها بما دون الإزار إلى الأسفل، وربما سأل أحدهما صاحبَه البَدَل"؛ فأيُّ احتقار للمرأة وتنكيل بها وإهانة وسلْب للحُقُوق؟! وأي وضْع يشين المرأة أكثر من هذا الذي كانت تعيشه في الجاهلية؟!



ثالثًا: لا يُمكن أن تبترَ الآية من سياقها أو تخرج عن محلِّها، فالآيةُ في سورة النِّساء - ويكْفيهن شرفًا أن تخصَّص لهنَّ سورة من سور القرآن كاملة - وهي التي بدأتْ بعَدَالة الله - التي لَم تتغيَّرْ ولَم تَتَبَدَّلْ، ولن تتَغَيَّر ولن تتبدل - في البشر بجميع أصنافهم، حين قال: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً}، فالآية تُشْبه آية الرُّوم في كَوْنها تُوَحِّد أصْل الإنسان، بِغَضِّ النَّظَر عن جنْسِه، وتزيد هذه على تلك بتَذْكير الرجُل والمرأة بالرابِطة التي بينهما، ونتيجة تلك الرابطة وهي الأولاد، حتى يكونَ الشعورُ المنطبِع في ذهْن الرجل والمرأة أنَّهُما من أصْلٍ واحد، وأنَّ مصيرهُما واحدٌ.



ثم يرفعُ الإسلامُ الظلْم الذي كان يقَع على الأَيْتام، الذين لا والي لهم، فيقِف الإسلامُ بالمرصاد لِمَنْ يأكل أموالهم، أو يستبدل الطَّيِّب منها بالخبيث، أو يضيفها إلى مالِه لتختلطَ به، ثم يُعَقِّب على ذلك بالآية الكريمة: {وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا}.



وهنا نخلص إلى النقطة الأخرى، وهي:
رابعًا: أنَّ هذه الآية لَم توجب التعَدُّد على الرِّجال، وإنما قلصتْ حجْم التعَدُّد الذي كان مفتوحًا في الجاهلية إلى أربع نساء.



وهنا لا بُدَّ أن نلاحظَ عدَّة نقاط في هذه الآية:
1- أنها لَم توجبْ هذا التعَدُّد، بل جعلتْه في إطار المُباحات، وليس في إطار الواجبات.
2- أنها ربطته بالبَحْث عن القسْط والعدْل، فلا يُمكن أن يكونَ مدْعاة للظلْم والحيْف والجور - كما تصوَّر الكاتبُ - فالقرآنُ يوجب العدْل بين الزوجات.
3- أنه قيَّد هذا التعَدُّد بالقُدْرة المتيَقَّنة على العدْل بين الزوجات، فبُمَجَرَّد خَوْف الحيف يحرم التعَدُّد، (فأحرى إذا تيقن).



خامسًا: ما غفل عنه الكاتبُ مِن قولِه تعالى: {فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً}، مع انتباهه الكامل للكلمة التي بعدها وهي: {أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ}، فالآيةُ تأمُر مَن عجَز عن التزوُّج بالحرائر، أنْ يلْجأ إلى ما ملكتْ يمينُه منَ الإماء، وهذا يَقُودنا إلى الملاحَظة التالية.



سادسًا: لماذا أبيح وطْءُ الإماء لمالكيهن دون عقْد؟
والجواب عن هذا - والله أعلم -: أنَّ الإسلام لما علم عُزُوف المجتمع عن التزوُّج بالنساء، وهن تحت الرِّقِّ، ولما كان قد أغلق باب بيعهنَّ بضاعة جنسية في قوله تعالى: {وَلَا تُكْرِهُوا فَتَيَاتِكُمْ عَلَى الْبِغَاءِ}، جعل لهنَّ حلاًّ لرغبتهنَّ الجنسية يوفِّر لهنَّ كرامتهُنَّ، ولا يمنعْن مِن تلْبية نداء الغريزة الفطري، وهو أن أباح لأسيادهن - ولأسيادهن فقط - أن يطؤُوهنَّ بغَيْر عقْد؛ إذْ هذا يؤدِّي بهن فيما بعدُ إلى الحرية؛ إذ يصرْن أمهات أولاد أو - على الأقل - يضمَنَّ حرية أولادهن فيما بعدُ.



وقد كنتُ كتبتُ مقالاً بَيَّنْتُ فيه علة الإسلام وحكمته في الأحكام المتعلقة بالعبودية، فلينظر على مدونتي.



فبان من هذا أن الإسلام ليس بساقط، وأن الأسلوب القرآني في كلتا الآيتين أسلوب {مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ}.



سابعًا: أمَّا أن الإسلام يرغم النساء على الرضا بهذا الوضع الشائن - كما سميته - فكلا وألف كلا؛ فالإسلام لا يرغم ولا يقبل أن ترغم المرأة على النكاح وإنما: ((لا تنكح الأيم حتى تستأمر، ولا تنكح البكر حتى تستأذن))، قالوا: يا رسول اللّه، وكيف إذنها؟ قال: ((أن تسكت))، فلا تُرْغَم المرأةُ في الإسلام لا على الزواج ولا على ترْكِه، وإنما الكلِمَة الفصْل هي كلمةُ المرأة في ذلك، كما أَقَرَّ ذلك الإسلامُ.



يقول الكاتب في ملاحظاته:
"أولاً: واضح أنَّ الخطاب في الآية مُوَجَّهٌ بتَخْصيص فريدٍ للرجال دون النساء، ويعطي معنى للزواج، وكأنه شأن للرَّجُل وحده، وأن دور النساء هو دور "المفعول به" لا غير".



يبدو أن الكاتب لَم يقرأ الآية في سياق الآيات التي قبلها، ولا التي بعدها، ولعلَّه لو فَعَل ذلك لفَهِم لماذا يكون الخطاب هنا للرجال؟ فالخطاب وُجِّه هنا للرجال؛ لأنهم هم الذين كانوا يظلمون النساء ويأكلون حقوقهن، ولا يعدلون بينهن، ولذلك كانت الآية التي بعد هذه: {وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً}، فالآياتُ حماية لحُقُوق النساء، ودفاع عنهنَّ أمام تغول الرجال عليهن في المجتمع الجاهلي.



وبقية الملاحظات لَم أُعَلِّق عليها؛ لكونها لا تكتسي أهمية؛ لأنها تفسير الكاتبِ نفسه، ولعله يعود إليها فيجد ما حمل عليه معنى النكاح بعيدًا عما عنتْه الآية، ولَم يَقُل به أيُّ عالِم منَ العلماء مهما كان.



ويقول الكاتب: "وأكثر ما يدُلُّ على تعامُل هذه الآية مع المرأة بشَكْلٍ مُتَدَنٍّ هو استخدام اسم (ما)، وهي تُسْتَخْدَم بمعنى الذي لغير العاقل، وأحيانًا تأتي بمعنى (من) (...)، والشُّحنة الدلالية لاستخدام (ما) عوضًا عن (من) هي التدَنِّي".



هذا اتِّهام - كسابقيه - يحتاج إلى دليلٍ قويٍّ يستند إليه؛ فـ"ما" تُستعمل في اللغة العربية للعاقل وغير العاقل؛ فالله تعالى يقول: {وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ} [النحل: 49]، ويقول: {سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ} [الحشر: 1]، و{يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ} [الجمعة: 1]، ويدْخُل في هذا العاقلُ وغيرُه على السواء.



وقد أعْجَبَنِي إقرارُ الكاتب بالحقِّ، حين علم أن "ما" تأتي أحيانًا بمعنى "مَنْ"، لكن كنتُ أحب أن يستمِرَّ في طريق الإنصاف تلك، ويجعل "ما" هنا بمعنى "الذي"، ويخرج من هذه الإشكالية التي دفعتْ به إلى جعل "ما" إذا كانتْ عوضًا عن "مَنْ" تحمل شحنة دلالية هي "التدنِّي"، فهذا المعنى لا وجود له في اللغة العربية حسب علمي، وإذا كان الأمرُ كذلك فإنَّ (ما) هنا بمعنى (مَن) العادية، التي تدلُّ على المبْهَم في ذاته المعين في صفته وهو: {مَا طَابَ}.



هذه بعض مُلاحَظاتي على مقال الكاتب، والبقيَّة تأتي في الجزء الثاني - إن شاء الله.


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------

